# Can anyone ID this frame?



## charlestlangjahr (Aug 31, 2009)

I have exhausted all of my limeted resources on tring to ID this bike. If anyone can tell my anything it would be greatly appreciated!                    Thank you -Tom


----------



## sanmartin72 (Sep 6, 2009)

is most or all of the serial visible enough to read?


----------

